# Week 17|18 B&W Challenge: Holes



## zulu42 (Apr 24, 2022)

This challenge will run until May 8, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph. Feel free to suggest a challenge as they may begin to have repeats.

New challenge, photograph holes. Look around, almost everything has a hole in it! Where do they go? I can see a couple dozen holes from where I'm sitting. You could make a new hole specifically for this challenge, or make the best of an existing hole. Free and creative interpretation is mandatory.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## cgw (Apr 24, 2022)

Guelph, Ontario
Ricoh GR II


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (May 14, 2022)

I happened across this one the other day and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 14, 2022)

-

Nowhere is said that holes must be round…


----------

